# 2011 Farnese Vini-Neri kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Impeccable Italian style










Modeled by Andrea Noé, who will retire on the ultimate day of the 2011 Giro. He's 42.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not bad, especially if you remove some ads from the lower half.

Like the white,yellow and black scheme.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice team kit.

Finally, a yellow team kit i might actually wear.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

good looking kit. 

anyone else's first thought: where is his right arm!?!?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

thats pretty sweet. its like a more colorful, more logoful Leopard kit.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Italian logo-blizzard gets a thumb's up from me.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

"Italian logo-blizzard" is quite standard across Europe for national or regional pro teams.

They need many sponsors to fill the budget.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

The design gods of this planet ... very nice is to be expect from Italians, but this is just under-stated enough to go into the excellent category.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Probably one of the best kits of the year. 

Why are all the great ones coming out of Italy?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I dunno*

the 80s just called and they want there Day Glo back


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Probably one of the best kits of the year.
> 
> Why are all the great ones coming out of Italy?


I dunno, the new Lampre kit is pretty ugly, especially after their look the last few seasons.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the colour scheme, agree that it's a logo-rich Leopard strip, but dislike the busy factor. 

Not sure why the bike is on a bunch of barrels but no doubt Cipo knows.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I know why. Principal sponsor's web site:
http://www.farnesevini.it/index.asp


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I like it, especially since my last name is Neri...


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> I know why. Principal sponsor's web site:


Thanks... I still think Cipo is keeping women in them.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Not sure why the bike is on a bunch of barrels but no doubt Cipo knows.


Casks full of Cipollini-brand machismo.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

rufus said:


> I dunno, the new Lampre kit is pretty ugly, especially after their look the last few seasons.


After this and Androni (still haven't seen Flaminia's new kit), they have the best track record out there.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet kit!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm liking that bike more than I already did. It's so hot right now.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> still haven't seen Flaminia's new kit


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel like everyone is joking when they say they like this kit...awful.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Flamina's new kit*



kbwh said:


>


Nice! Simple and understated - guess Flamina is picking up lots of the bill as there is still no "logo-blizzard" on Flamina's kit. Liked their old one better, but this one is good as well.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Can I get a royalty every time someone says 'logo blizzard'? :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Can I get a royalty every time someone says 'logo blizzard'? :thumbsup:


Naah, you'll just have to settle for the fame.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

qatarbhoy said:


> Not sure why the bike is on a bunch of barrels but no doubt Cipo knows.


those are barrels of hair goo for the season.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Naah, you'll just have to settle for the fame.


Fair enough, I already get the women.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Am I the only one that think that bike looks freaking SWEEET?:thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw one 'in the flesh' today for the Ladies Tour of Qatar. It's more greeny-yellow and really stands out - I loved it. Far more personality paintwise than the black-red-white clones.

The Cipollini team strip looked good too, the women's version has the same loud colour scheme but fewer logos.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> Am I the only one that think that bike looks freaking SWEEET?:thumbsup:


As opposed to it's price tag, yes.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

kbwh said:


> As opposed to it's price tag, yes.


Do I even want to know how much?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've seen framesets priced at 3,600 - 4,100 pounds.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

ghostryder said:


> Very nice team kit.
> 
> Finally, a yellow team kit i might actually wear.


Why, are they offering you a contract?


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

These guys aren't a Pro Tour team so i don't think the kit is available to buy. Has anyone seen it around to buy yet? Ive searched for it and failed.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> Do I even want to know how much?


Frameset USD 6500,-, or so I've read.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Frameset USD 6500,-, or so I've read.



LOL. Or, $355 from Deng Fu.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There you see, Tuscan manufacturing labour and all that.
To be honest I don't think there is an open mould available for the RB 1000. Yet. The MCipollini frames are actually made in Tuscany, so the usual steals are not so easy.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Damitletsride! said:


> These guys aren't a Pro Tour team so i don't think the kit is available to buy. Has anyone seen it around to buy yet? Ive searched for it and failed.


Normally, a site like all4cycling (Italy) would be good place to find something like that - they carry some non-Pro Tour kits.

I just checked and they don't currently carry that team - but keep checking - especially if they win more stages/races. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*



Lou3000 said:


> I feel like everyone is joking when they say they like this kit...awful.


Day Glo - Check
Logo Blizzard - check
simple layout, yet not 'classic' - check

ugly


----------

